# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Chinese owner fights access

## erniec

https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/far...arms-nzs-image
This is interesting the result will have a lot of implications for all.
Did anybody on here use this access.
Anything of note the article didnt cover.
Note I have cut and past the title it isnt a personal comment on chinese.
It is the issue of foreign ownership that isnt in the general public interest I think we need to keep abreast of.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Providing public access was a condition of it being bought by an overseas operation, not rocket science, the contract hasn’t been honoured?

----------


## wsm junkie

I'm not sure if I read it right but it sounds like they are using a public hut for thier own profit....can't see the need for mediation....access was part of the purchase agreement so it just needs to be enforced

----------


## Brian

Used to go up there a lot before the station was sold. There was no legal access. It was a condition by the overseas investment office he agreed to and now hes trying to back out.
Access is up the river most of the tourist walk is on the hills they only walk the river on the last day for about 2 hours. We used to drive up the river to the DOC land and no tourists complained.
A lot of them liked to have a chat. The owner dosen't spend much time there.

----------


## Tahr

> Used to go up there a lot before the station was sold. There was no legal access. It was a condition by the overseas investment office he agreed to and now hes trying to back out.
> Access is up the river most of the tourist walk is on the hills they only walk the river on the last day for about 2 hours. We used to drive up the river to the DOC land and no tourists complained.
> A lot of them liked to have a chat. The owner dosen't spend much time there.


Exactly. Once up there I stopped a group of the farm's tourist/walkers from taking the wrong track and becoming lost. They greatly appreciated it.

----------


## sako75

What part of this did he not read when signing the agreement?

Hong-Kong based Eric Chun Yu Wong bought the sprawling $3.3 million Kawakawa Station, at Cape Palliser, in 2015. The Overseas Investment Office approved the sale - which was signed off by National government ministers - but imposed conditions around tramping access.

Those conditions said the new owner must put in place access to the Aorangi Forest, as recommended by the Walking Access Commission. The forest park is home to the Putangirua Pinnacles, the eerie earth pillars featured in scenes in the film  Lord of the Rings: Return of the King.

----------


## Dermastor

Those gutless bureaucrats need enforce the conditions in the contract and stop being soo PC . These overseas owners need a kick up the arse this sort of thing really pisses me off. Play by our rules or you can bugger off back to where you came from. Not PC? who cares. If we don't stand up for our rights of access then we will all wake up one day  and it will all be gone.

----------


## Maca49

Just tell Eric, his right to own land in NZ has been revoked! Easy as!

----------


## tiroatedson

A few years ago we grazed cows there when I was managing a property just out of Martinborough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian

By now the owner will know how much money hes not making out of it. He might be happy to sell.

----------


## Tommy

If he reneges on the conditions he's agreed to, take it off him. Try taking the piss like that in China and see where it gets you.

----------


## res

cant say im suprised, I used to go in there a bit but not for a long time. I really hope the contact is rigidly enforced- and as NZ and China are curently in the middle of a scedueled renegotiation of the trade agreement is especilly important to show tha NZ doesnt back down on enforcing agremments

----------


## res

> Try taking the piss like that in China and see where it gets you.


It works really well there, or has untill the curent leadership got in. Probably why he is trying it on.

----------


## 40mm

Id like to see the land confiscated with no compensation.

No warning, just do it right now.

Make an example out of his greedy ass.

----------


## outdoorlad

Good to see the Walking Commission trying to enforce it.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> It works really well there, or has untill the curent leadership got in. Probably why he is trying it on.


My experience with the neighboring developer was that once he got his consent he started to do things as he wanted. Even his contractors told me that is the way it is in China. if you are a wealthy developer and have the contacts you do pretty much what you want. I's the Governments land after all. 

We need to wise up to how things work in other parts of the world.

----------


## 40mm

na, we just need to show the world we dont give a shit if we hurt their feelings.

----------


## Tommy

> My experience with the neighboring developer was that once he got his consent he started to do things as he wanted. Even his contractors told me that is the way it is in China. if you are a wealthy developer and have the contacts you do pretty much what you want. I's the Governments land after all. 
> 
> We need to wise up to how things work in other parts of the world.


It is, until the contractors don't want to play that game anymore, because their equipment keeps getting torched. Fuck fuck games eh

Next time I see you I'll tell you about mates site way out NW that was getting grief from local crack heads. Fuck fuck games are great for retelling later, prob not so fun for the parties involved, esp once committed

----------


## chainsaw

Aye confiscation and some of those wee rubber rings that go on boy calves

----------


## Cordite

Whatever...

----------


## keneff

> cant say im suprised, I used to go in there a bit but not for a long time. I really hope the contact is rigidly enforced- and as NZ and China are curently in the middle of a scedueled renegotiation of the trade agreement is especilly important to show tha NZ doesnt back down on enforcing agremments


Do you really think this gutless, socialist government will risk upsetting its 2nd biggest "trading partner"? I doubt it. NZ is for sale and the buyers want it unconditional except for everyone else. They need a shot of reality, but this govt won't squeeze the trigger, I betcha. OIO should be sending in the troops, but nah, we sell China too much milk to risk it. Weak cunts will just procrastinate and waffle until we just get tired of it and roll over like good little pekignese.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Do you really think this gutless, socialist government will risk upsetting its 2nd biggest "trading partner"? I doubt it. NZ is for sale and the buyers want it unconditional except for everyone else. They need a shot of reality, but this govt won't squeeze the trigger, I betcha. OIO should be sending in the troops, but nah, we sell China too much milk to risk it. Weak cunts will just procrastinate and waffle until we just get tired of it and roll over like good little pekignese.


Come off the Waikato. It was sold under the previous "non socialist" government and he refused to allow access under the previous party who seemed to do fuck all about it like they always do.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Both gutless and both devious and both have been selling NZ for decades. Stuff them.

----------


## Cordite

Small countries in general are vulnerable to this sort of thing.  In Switzerland you're not allowed to buy a house unless you live in Switzerland.  It's not an unusual law to have really and it's broadly similar to Chinese domestic law in that area.  

It is not right to blame anyone else than the NZ Govt for not plugging the leak.  OK the leak is above the waterline ("we can control it") but that's no long-term reassurance.

----------


## keneff

Yep, sold under previous guvmint (Key = socialist in all but name) but all our politicians are as piss-weak as Waikato when it comes to enforcing conditions against their Chinese masters. Fuck the NZ citizenry, let's go with what the Chinese want.

----------


## kiwijames

> Whatever...
> 
> Attachment 89952


Not that interested in the thread but WTF is that thing?

----------


## res

> Not that interested in the thread but WTF is that thing?


 ww1 wire cutter for a Lee Enfeild

----------


## res

> Do you really think this gutless, socialist government will risk upsetting its 2nd biggest "trading partner"? I doubt it. NZ is for sale and the buyers want it unconditional except for everyone else. They need a shot of reality, but this govt won't squeeze the trigger, I betcha. OIO should be sending in the troops, but nah, we sell China too much milk to risk it. Weak cunts will just procrastinate and waffle until we just get tired of it and roll over like good little pekignese.


What I think should happen, and what I think will happen are often two vastly different things unfortunitly

----------


## JWB

> Do you really think this gutless, socialist government will risk upsetting its 2nd biggest "trading partner"? I doubt it. NZ is for sale and the buyers want it unconditional except for everyone else. They need a shot of reality, but this govt won't squeeze the trigger, I betcha. OIO should be sending in the troops, but nah, we sell China too much milk to risk it. Weak cunts will just procrastinate and waffle until we just get tired of it and roll over like good little pekignese.


If you are a Capitalist Cheerleader, as your post implies, how can you possibly object to a fellow capitalist exercising their property rights?

To everyone else who believes that the OIO is anything more than a political rubber stamp, I suggest that you submit yourself to therapy. For those naive souls, the information that the OIO is completely funded through applicant fees might help understanding. Is Anneliese McClure going to turn down income? 

We have what we deserve!

----------


## johnd

If you want to walk in there, just do it.  Just take the most direct path that gets you there effectively. What are they going to do? Take you to court?
You could always claim ignorance of the law, thats pretty much what Mr Wong is doing.
Wish I'd known when I walked up to the Pinnacles, i would have put my foot in his paddock through the fence and gone "NAH na na nan nAH NAH
That'd show him.

----------


## Brian

> If you want to walk in there, just do it.  Just take the most direct path that gets you there effectively. What are they going to do? Take you to court?
> You could always claim ignorance of the law, thats pretty much what Mr Wong is doing.
> Wish I'd known when I walked up to the Pinnacles, i would have put my foot in his paddock through the fence and gone "NAH na na nan nAH NAH
> That'd show him.


Its a long walk if you go to the pinnacles via Kawakawa.

----------


## Russian 22.

> If you want to walk in there, just do it.  Just take the most direct path that gets you there effectively. What are they going to do? Take you to court?
> You could always claim ignorance of the law, thats pretty much what Mr Wong is doing.
> Wish I'd known when I walked up to the Pinnacles, i would have put my foot in his paddock through the fence and gone "NAH na na nan nAH NAH
> That'd show him.


Ignorance of the law isn't really a valid defense.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## johnd

Jesus wept, sorry I made a comment.


 But go on hate on me not the poor misunderstood foreign owner thats done the Wong thing

----------


## Woody

Can I hear twanging and pinging noises?

----------


## rewa

I have friends and family in China, they call us "strawberrys" over there, because we collapse easily... Rich clowns all over the world, act like "Eric".. I've come across plenty of Our Own, in this country , with exactly the same attitude and behaviour. The best we can do, is to immediately start lobbying the appropriate Ministers, plus get National Radio involved before any deals are done. The media can be a powerfull tool, everyone would get pissed really fast if this was being talked about on air, and he would get what he deserves pretty quickly. I'll bet "this" PM isnt playing golf with them like the last one, and Aruveda is controlling the milk-scene over there now, after careful marketing of the botulism-scare through that Silk-Purse whose husband owns most of it.TXT National Radio :2101

----------


## Brian

He's not from China He's a British National from Hongkong.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Jesus wept, sorry I made a comment.
> 
> 
>  But go on hate on me not the poor misunderstood foreign owner thats done the Wong thing


If you read what I say then you will notice that I was saying that not knowing what the law is isn't a valid defense if you're charged.

I never said anything about walking on the land.




> I have friends and family in China, they call us "strawberrys" over there, because we collapse easily... Rich clowns all over the world, act like "Eric".. I've come across plenty of Our Own, in this country , with exactly the same attitude and behaviour. The best we can do, is to immediately start lobbying the appropriate Ministers, plus get National Radio involved before any deals are done. The media can be a powerfull tool, everyone would get pissed really fast if this was being talked about on air, and he would get what he deserves pretty quickly. I'll bet "this" PM isnt playing golf with them like the last one, and Aruveda is controlling the milk-scene over there now, after careful marketing of the botulism-scare through that Silk-Purse whose husband owns most of it.TXT National Radio :2101


It would be great if there were meaningful change about foreign ownership of land here.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## GDMP

It would,but there won't be, as both main parties seem more interested in pleasing foreign governments rather than doing the right thing by their own electorate.I mean,how weak and pathetic is that?.

----------


## outlander

> I have friends and family in China, they call us "strawberrys" over there, because we collapse easily... Rich clowns all over the world, act like "Eric".. I've come across plenty of Our Own, in this country , with exactly the same attitude and behaviour. The best we can do, is to immediately start lobbying the appropriate Ministers, plus get National Radio involved before any deals are done. The media can be a powerfull tool, everyone would get pissed really fast if this was being talked about on air, and he would get what he deserves pretty quickly. I'll bet "this" PM isnt playing golf with them like the last one, and Aruveda is controlling the milk-scene over there now, after careful marketing of the botulism-scare through that Silk-Purse whose husband owns most of it.TXT National Radio :2101


The media is indeed a powerful tool. Just observe how well 'givealittle' works.

----------


## erniec

In court now as they try to sell.
https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/far...Soo_FfjDXZRMRQ

----------


## Bol Tackshin

If the govt doesn't ensure access,  then the world will know that a contract in NZ is not binding.  Pandora's box is a toy box in comparison.

----------


## A330driver

Quote..”Those gutless bureaucrats ..........”

Mate...you forgot to add,.....Greedy!!!!!!

Absolutely gutted that “we”allow this country to be “given-away”at its residents expense to someone who doesn’t share our values and heritage,and only uses it as a tax shelter to be sold for a greater profit down the road!!!!!!.......I have no respect for our elected officials who think they are “movie-stars”,yet are public servants...they are a farking SHAM!!!!

----------


## sightpicture

> Id like to see the land confiscated with no compensation.
> 
> No warning, just do it right now.


Just declare his previously-legally-purchased assets illegal if kept by the current owner, after a certain date. Talk about compensation in theory but demonstrate no good will in practice. List lots of confusing rules and threaten the present legal owner with dire consequences if he tries to now use the now-illegal land. There is a recent precedent.

----------


## Tussock

> My experience with the neighboring developer was that once he got his consent he started to do things as he wanted. Even his contractors told me that is the way it is in China. if you are a wealthy developer and have the contacts you do pretty much what you want. I's the Governments land after all. 
> 
> We need to wise up to how things work in other parts of the world.


This is what "_likely to adversely affect New Zealand's image overseas as a place to invest_" means. It is a poorly veiled threat. The Chinese love to threaten and are very comfortable with it. 

They have sent their entire upper echelon to Western Universities, so lately they have developed the Brittish Empire/American Empire practice of signing agreements, getting what they want, then ignoring the agreements because they can.

----------


## Dead is better

Probably didnt want to clean up after tourists leaving their garbage everywhere.

----------


## Steve123

> Just declare his previously-legally-purchased assets illegal if kept by the current owner, after a certain date. Talk about compensation in theory but demonstrate no good will in practice. List lots of confusing rules and threaten the present legal owner with dire consequences if he tries to now use the now-illegal land. There is a recent precedent.


Great idea, just make sure the "certain date" is in the past and freeze his ability to sell it.

----------


## rewa

> Probably didnt want to clean up after tourists leaving their garbage everywhere.


He certainly didnt want people accessing the Free ,Public ,Hut...while he was marketing his own Private hut...both within easy tramping distance of each other... he appears to be screwed (somewhat) after the recent judicial ruling, and future owners will be unable to deny access. Shame on the silent NZ partner who 'enabled' this somewhat by his lack of 'involvement', when he knew full-well what was going on. There's no scum worse than rich scum, who should know better..only a sudden 'Pole-Shift', will sort the problems of this world

----------

